# Prairie Dogs



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I had this conversation earlier today and thought you guys might find it as humerous as I did. It was a conversation I had in passing with a cute little old lady...

"Ma'am, I noticed you have quite a few prairie dogs in your fields."

"Yes I do, and they are a real pain in my rear!"

"Well ma'am, a friend of mine and I could come out tomorrow and try to put a dent in some of those rats in your fields."

"Oh I'd love for you to do just that. BUT, my late husband didn't like guns so we don't allow any on the property."

"Thats o.k. We shoot bows."

"You mean like arrows and bows?"

"Yes ma'am."

"Well.......have fun!"

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ckamanao said:


> I had this conversation earlier today and thought you guys might find it as humerous as I did. It was a conversation I had in passing with a cute little old lady...
> 
> "Ma'am, I noticed you have quite a few prairie dogs in your fields."
> 
> ...


Uh...how old was that cute little old lady?

nevermind


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the hunting shows a few years ago had a guy taking P-dogs with a bow. Pretty entertaining. Good luck.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Her name is Nancy. She lives north east of Roosevelt, Ut. I guess she is about 70ish. Why wyogoob?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Interesting....looks like fun! I never met anyone from Roosevelt/Duchesne that didn't like guns....kind of an oxymoron!


----------

